# GE EV-1 Controller



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

So a while back I picked up three 96 volt presolite motors and a General Electriv EV-1 controller was included in the bundle.I have been looking over the posts here and looking at a ton of google results, and I am still not sure how to connect this damn thing to make it work. I am very new to EV and have not a conversion as of YET.
IS There anywhere that anyone knows of that has a Dumbed down version of illustrations on a simple connection setup for these things?
I can read schematics and blueprints and things of that nature, but everything I have looked at just seems to have so damn much going on. I just want a simple on/off and accelerator.
Is that possible? or something close to this simple? I am sure a brake switch is needed and something else I am not thinking of at the moment.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

An SCR motor control will only work with an AC power source...


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> An SCR motor control will only work with an AC power source...


So your telling me that all the guys that I see that have these in their cars are running around with extension cords dragging behind them?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

SCRs when turned on stay on with DC unless you do tricks.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks like they are, using some tricks:









GE EV-1 Controller


Hello Everyone, I have a question for some of you old-time EVers. Does anyone know what application the 84-144 volt EV-1 might have been used in? FSIP Flight Systems Industrial Products lists this control card in their catalog. They sell Repo. manuals as well as a rebuild exchange program for...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> Looks like they are, using some tricks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like you got to confusing this with something else, you got some links with documentation I can see on what you are referring to? Nothing I have found says anything like what you are saying here. these things are listed as being commonly used in Forklifts as well.

this is one of the first pages That pulls up on a quick search:



EV Motor Controllers


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I gave you links. That thread has schematics.


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> I gave you links. That thread has schematics.


Nothing in that thread backs up what you are saying! They even talk about it being used in forklifts in THAT thread.... I was reading over that hread before I made this one, being that the last post was 4 months old....


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

When you are using 50 year old tech, that includes use of HEAVY reactors to fake out the SCRs ("tricks") for use on DC, a 4 month old thread is as up to date as it gets. 

Yes, they talk about forklifts, which are perfectly fine carrying all that iron in the circuit around. 

They also have schematics in that thread, which I mentioned, that include the pump motor and EV-1 connections. 

Just because you have it doesn't mean you should use it.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

I have this EV-1 thing in my 36V forklift. The truck itself is dated 1981, so quite old stuff. It is possible to do what OP wants, but the question is if it's worth doing.


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

cricketo said:


> I have this EV-1 thing in my 36V forklift. The truck itself is dated 1981, so quite old stuff. It is possible to do what OP wants, but the question is if it's worth doing.


For me it is, as its just a learning experience and I already have it. Its not going to go into a car just want it for around the ranch, in a small UTV


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

So do you have any specific question at this time ? I've been some over those schematics when my forklift stopped running, it's not a complicated system to wire. Also there is a person on this board who is quite experienced with those systems in forklfits, I will find his username shortly.

Here he is Forklift Guy


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

cricketo said:


> So do you have any specific question at this time ? I've been some over those schematics when my forklift stopped running, it's not a complicated system to wire. Also there is a person on this board who is quite experienced with those systems in forklfits, I will find his username shortly.
> 
> Here he is Forklift Guy


looking over the schemactics I found the throttle input and switch power on and off. I see a lot of other input devices that although I can see being needed on a forklift or other various large pieces of equipment. My needs are far more simple, in that can all that be done away with and just wired for on/off, Brake switch and Throttle, Also I only need forward. the transmission has reverse built into it.
I think your talking about "Forkliftguy" I have messaged him as well waiting for a responce.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

HardDrive said:


> looking over the schemactics I found the throttle input and switch power on and off. I see a lot of other input devices that although I can see being needed on a forklift or other various large pieces of equipment. My needs are far more simple, in that can all that be done away with and just wired for on/off, Brake switch and Throttle, Also I only need forward. the transmission has reverse built into it.
> I think your talking about "Forkliftguy" I have messaged him as well waiting for a responce.


You should wire the stuff you need, then use their troubleshooting steps when/if the motor doesn't run. You will likely need to put jumpers on some of the inputs that aren't in use, but you will be able to figure that out practically.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Here is what's wired on my forklift, you can easily eliminate unnecessary things from this :


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

For some reason the corrosion pattern on those screws fascinates me


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

cricketo said:


> You should wire the stuff you need, then use their troubleshooting steps when/if the motor doesn't run. You will likely need to put jumpers on some of the inputs that aren't in use, but you will be able to figure that out practically.


Thank you for your feedback I appreciate it!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What are you going to stuff this setup into? Should be pretty simple once you find the needed throttle and brake. Test it on a bench to be sure it works and be sure to tie down that motor tightly before giving it power. I'd suggest you connect it up to 12 or 24 volts only for testing. They do work and were used in vehicles other than forklifts as well. You don't need AC to turn on and off an SRC. Gate drivers are needed.


----------



## HardDrive (Jan 30, 2020)

onegreenev said:


> What are you going to stuff this setup into? Should be pretty simple once you find the needed throttle and brake. Test it on a bench to be sure it works and be sure to tie down that motor tightly before giving it power. I'd suggest you connect it up to 12 or 24 volts only for testing. They do work and were used in vehicles other than forklifts as well. You don't need AC to turn on and off an SRC. Gate drivers are needed.


Originally it was going to go into a VW Sand Rail Frame, but wife asked me to trim down my projects. I have a totally different controller for it thats straight forward and easy to set up, But I want to see if I can get this one working.
And Yeah I have spun up the motors with 12 volts already, They are "new" OLD stock and the brushes look new so I am going with the description I was giving is close to accurate. 
I currently dont have anything to put them in so They are just a little side project to play with for now. I have three motors and one current tech controller and this old one.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I hope you can find a booklet to show how to properly set it up. I know they work but they are kind of old school. There has to be a book/manual to allow you to get it running.


----------

